# CCC ferry booking



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

I am propper ###### off trying to book a motorhome towing a trailer or caravan, after being on the phone for 1 hour as you cannot book a motorhome towing a trailer or caravan on the CCC site on the internet you could before they updated their system. 1 hour later I was given a price of £146 but could not book, as at the time, as I did not know the make and model, so I asked if I could ring back (booking was for Sunday night) not untill Monday OK a utter waste of time I tried Norfolk line direct (DFDS) £124 same time's guess who I booked with 

sorry about the grammer


----------

